# Ainsi - virgule & inversion sujet-verbe



## Sarah Gerber

Bonjour,

Pourquoi il y a une virgule après AINSI???

Merci

Sarah

p.s. Ainsi => est-cee que c'est un adverbe ou conjonction???

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Paf le chien

Les deux , suivant le sens...


----------



## Sarah Gerber

merci

Alors, c'est quoi au début de la phrase???

ex. 
Ainsi, c'est utile qu'il s'intéresse à la politique. 

une conjonction?

et pourqoui une virgule???


----------



## Paf le chien

Sarah Gerber said:


> et pourqoui une virgule???


Pour insister. Elle n'est pas obligatoire (et permet de respirer.



Sarah Gerber said:


> Alors, c'est quoi au début de la phrase???
> une conjonction?


C'est une conjonction de coordination, il me semble...


----------



## nopal

les Conjonctions de Coordination sont au nombre de 7
Mais- ou -et -donc- or- ni -car

AINSI, adv. in TLFI
Une virgule est ici (virgule )une respiration dans le rythme de la phrase (point)


----------



## Paf le chien

nopal said:


> les Conjonctions de Coordination sont au nombre de 7
> Mais- ou -et -donc- or- ni -car



Oui, mais cf. TLF sens III.

*AINSI*, adv.
[...]
III. -- [Empl. comme conj. de coordination, toujours en tête de prop.]

Je pensais aussi comme toi et ai répondu de suite « adverbe ! », mais c'est bien ce sens de conjonction dans cet exemple : c'est pourquoi j'ai ré-écrit mon message en vitesse .

Ainsi, j'ai appris qq chose aujourd'hui ici .


----------



## Grop

Il n'y a pas toujours une virgule après ainsi: on peut aussi l'utiliser ainsi.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

En tête de phrase, l'adverbe _ainsi _est suivi d'une virgule lorsqu'il n'y a pas d'inversion verbe sujet : _*Ainsi, vous pourrez vous débrouiller.
*_
En cas d'inversion, pas de virgule : _*Ainsi pourrez-vous venir me voir sans difficulté.*_

L'adverbe _aussi _suit la même règle.


----------



## jester.

C'est une règle très générale du français : tous les adverbes (sauf ceux qui sont suivis par une inversion, comme Cabezota a dit) qui se trouvent au début d'une phrase doivent être séparés par une virgule.


----------



## marikosan

Pour quoi la phrase avec addition de '-ils' est mieux que sans "ils"?
Ainsi, les joueurs *bénéficient-ils* directement et indirectement de leur inclusion dans une «équipe».
(moi, j'avais écrit "Ainsi, les joueurs bénéficient directement et indirectement de leur inclusion dans une «équipe», cette phrase a été corrigé, on a ajouté "ils")


----------



## Brunoboe

La reprise du nom sujet par un pronom personnel postposé n'est pas obligatoire mais elle est fréquente dans la langue écrite soignée après des mots tels que : ainsi, à peine, du moins, encore, peut-être, sans doute, etc.


----------



## Canard

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord... soit l'inversion soit *que* est _toujours_ obligatoire après ces mots quand en tête de phrase ! Même à l'orale parmi amis, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse se permettre de dire « Peut-être il sera là » du simple fait que c'est fautif, non ?

L'inversion est propre à l'écriture et au langage soutenu. Ajouter un *que* ou simplement insérer l'adverbe dans la phrase verbale sont plus communs à l'orale.

Soigné : sans doute auront-ils des ennuis si...
Courant : sans doute qu'ils auront des ennuis si... / ils auront sans doute des ennuis si...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, autant l'inversion et la reprise du sujet sont-elles obligatoires avec certains adverbes, en général dans des tournures figées (_toujours est-il que, encore faut-il que_) autant elles ne sont dans la plupart des autres cas, ni systématiques ni obligatoires.

Ainsi on pourra dire / Ainsi pourra-t-on dire / On pourra ainsi dire / On pourra dire ainsi : « à peine le soleil se levait / à peine le soleil se levait-il / à peine se levait le soleil / le soleil se levait à peine »

Certaines locutions supportent des variations de construction ; prenons l'exemple de Canard : 





> « sans doute auront-ils des ennuis si... / sans doute qu'ils auront des ennuis si... / ils auront sans doute des ennuis si... »


  on peut y ajouter « sans doute, ils auront des ennuis si ... / ils auront des ennuis sans doute si ... / ils auront des ennuis, sans doute, si ... ».

On voit que l'inversion ni la reprise du sujet par un pronom ne sont obligatoires, de même que, lorsqu'on n'inverse pas, le "que" ni la virgule ne le sont non plus.
__________________


----------



## hannaverena

Chers amis, comment dit-on:
_Ainsi il est nécessaire ...   _ou bien _Ainsi est-il nécessaire...
_Merci!


----------



## Thomas1

Je choisirais _Ainsi est-il nécessaire_. Pour en savoir plus.

Thomas


----------



## laurent568

hannaverena, normalement, tu as possibilités :
1. Ainsi est-il nécessaire de ... [sans virgule]
2. Ainsi, il est nécessaire de ... [avec virgule]
La première solution est plus formelle, elle ne s'emploierait pas habituellement à l'oral. La seconde solution peut s'employer aussi bien à l'écrit qu'à l'oral, elle est courante.


----------



## Yulissa2

Bien que les couleurs professionnelles soient plus coûteuses à l'achat, elles s'avèrent plus rentables à long terme, car leur teneur en pigments est plus élevée, *ainsi* vous allez utiliser moins de peinture.

Ma question concerne l'emploi de la conjonction ainsi. Est-ce que j'emploi la conjonction _ainsi_ correctement ici? Dans un dictionnaire j'ai lu qu'elle peut exprimer la conséquence. Faut-il employer une virgule après ou non?

Merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, l'emploi de "ainsi" est correct ici. Mais pas la ponctuation : ce mot devrait être précédé d'un ou deux points ("." ou ":"). Et être suivi d'une virgule.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'après *ainsi* dans le cas suivant, on change la place du sujet et le verbe ?

_Alain a acheté un vélo aujourd'hui.
Ainsi, pourrait-il / peut-il / va-t-il aller au travail plus vite qu'avant._

Merci d'avance


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Oui, c'est ainsi qu'on pratique : on inverse le sujet quand on place _ainsi_ en tête de phrase.
Ainsi pratique-t-on.


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais avec la virgule, pas d'inversion.

[…]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

CapnPrep said:


> Mais avec la virgule, pas d'inversion [...]


 Très juste ! Je ne l'avais pas vue dans le message d'Iman.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Superbe, merci beaucoup à tous les deux !!


----------



## janpol

Ainsi pourra-t-il aller... / va-t-il pouvoir aller...


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faudrait quand même préciser que lorsque l'on ne fait pas l'inversion sujet-verbe, la virgule après _ainsi_ n'est pas obligatoire.

_Ainsi les rouges ont beaucoup plus d'huile noir-verdâtre que les autres._ (Balzac, _César Birotteau_)

Au contraire, avec l'inversion, il peut arriver qu'il y ait une virgule après _ainsi_ en cas d'incise.

_Ainsi, ayant Dieu pour principe et pour fin, devait-il graviter vers lui _[…]_._ (Lacordaire, _Conférences de Notre-Dame_)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> [...]
> 
> Au contraire, avec l'inversion, il peut arriver qu'il y ait une virgule après _ainsi_ en cas d'incise.
> 
> _Ainsi, ayant Dieu pour principe et pour fin, devait-il graviter vers lui _[…]_._ (Lacordaire, _Conférences de Notre-Dame_)


Oui, mais comme tu le dis c'est le propre d'une incise d'être placée entre deux virgules. Aucun rapport avec _ainsi_...
(=> Ainsi devait-il graviter... Pas de virgule sans l'incise avec l'inversion)


----------



## Nicomon

Dans l'exemple d'Iman, je ne serais pas portée à mettre _ainsi_ en début de phrase. Je dirais _comme ça_. 
Je mettrais _ainsi_ en milieu de phrase ou je le remplacerais par _donc_.

_Il pourra ainsi aller... / va donc pouvoir se rendre...
Comme ça, il pourra aller...

_En fait, je me rends compte que je dis rarement _ainsi  + inversion _à part pour une expression figée comme : _ainsi soit-il_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup Janpol, MC, Karine et Nicomon ! 
Ah, oui, "comme ça" aussi est superbe, j'aurais dû y penser.


----------

